# Homemade Jerky - Gotta Get Ya Some



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep at least 50 lbs of beef jerky in sealed bags in the freezer at all times. Here is a starter recipe and instructions in the link, you can develop your own method and perfect it with practice. If you do not have a dehydrator, you can use your oven and crack the door open.

Everyone loves jerky whether beef, deer, turkey, possum, or other ....... OK maybe not possum, but get practicing with some roast from your grocer at least!

http://urbansurvivalsite.com/make-delicious-beef-jerky-ever/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have made jerky in my smoker and it turned out good ,, looking to make some more this fall .


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow
Way harder than it has to be

Take a "chicken rub" or "rib rub" spice off the shelf at Costco or Sams club, slice your meat thin, sprinkle it on liberally and let it sit overnight and then smoke it or dehydrate it as you prefer and you are done.

The complicated process above might taste slightly better but SHTF and you need to thaw and preserve the meat in your freezer, this will do.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My buddy's deer jerky is excellent. I've never tried to make it. My favorite is ostrich jerky. I can't wait for the Rennaisance Festival in my area, it's the only place I can find it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr, that's a new one on me, never heard of ostrich jerky. I will have to keep my eye out for some.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I make venison jerky that never lasts more than a day or two. Lately I have focused on making deer in the slow cooker and backstrip kabobs on the grill. I need to get back to the smoker.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ostrich is good meat. Now Emu not so much. Fella told me it tastes like liver all over...but makes good jerky in spit of tht fault. I have seen chicken jerky advertised and it supposed to be pretty good. I tried making pork jerky one time. It had a musty smell to it that could not be shook. The dogs ***** and possums liked it.


----------

